# Post your 2008 show season results!



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know about you guys but my show season is over until spring. I think we should all post pictures of our ribbons and other winnings from this season. If you're still showing, post what you've got so far and update later. 

This was my first year showing and I went to four shows. I show english.

These were from my first show. The three rosettes are from horse shows. The flats are from a dog show.









Second show: From the long stirrup division at a hunter show. See the trophy on top...that's reserve champion!









Number 3: All flat classes. 2 seconds, 1 third for the adult division. 3 thirds for the open division.









Last show: Long stirrup division at hunter show. Another reserve champion trophy! It rained like crazy at this show. Still showed outside.









Lets see yours!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i went to about 9 or 10 shows and ended up with about 90 some ribbons. those pics are only from two shows. i started showing last yr and all together i have 147ribbons. so it has been a good two yrs =]


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow 147!! That's a heck of a lot more than my piddling 19. And you have championships to! I'd love to have a nice long championship ribbon. So pretty. And a pretty green sixth. :wink: Those are the only ones I don't have.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hehe thanks ! you'll get there dont worry =]


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

we did two open shows.
at the UISC show we were grand champion halter horse & grand champion pleasure horse.
at the CPSC show we were grand champion halter horse. grand champion performance horse. and high point all around horse. (picture below)









at the IPHC Memorial day show we were circuit champions in the 14 - 18 horsemanship & the all around 14 - 18 champions. (picture below)









and for the Iowa Paint Horse Club i was the all around 14 - 18. and all the individual class placings.

and showing only the Iowa APHA shows we were fifth in zone 5 for APHA.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

congrats guys!! 

Lets see here . . . 
MSQHA year end All Around 14-18 and the High point Horsemanship/Equitation Challenge Award.

AQHA Points:
Youth Performance Halter: 14
Open Performance Halter: 8.5
Youth Showmanship: 11
Youth Horsemanship: 8
Youth Western Pleasure: 1.5
Youth Hunt Seat Equitation: 5.5
Youth Hunter Under Saddle: 6
Youth Trail: 3.5
Open Trail: 1
Open All Around: 5
Open All Around Runner up: 1
Youth all Around: 7
Youth All Around Runner up: 4
Youth All Around 3rd Runner up: 4


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Horse shows of 2008*

*wow congrates everyone! *

*C.S.H.A April high point winner*

May, June 8th, June 20th, July 15th, August 23rd High Point winner

C.S.H.A Region 18 Open English buckle winner

3rd English Over all California State Title

October C.S.H.A Region 2 English 18-34 Highpoint, English 18-34 Allround high point English Overall high point

C.S.H.A Year End 18-34 English Flat Champion
C.S.H.A Year End 18-34 Overall English Champion
C.S.H.A YEar End English Overall Champion

Pictures of my ribbons from this year and last year, total about 208 ribbbons (Including the ones my mom stole lol).


----------

